# Which Pinarello to get



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

I need help... My fiancé and I are looking to get new bikes. We rode the FP3 and fell in love. The only issue is that the one she rode is 2009 and the one I rode is a 2010. It does not look like they have our perfect size in stock though. We have a budget of around 2500-3000 per bike. The FP3's that he has in stock he said he could do for 2400/piece since we are buying two. He said he could do the FP Due for 2400 as well. I am wondering how much difference there is between the FP Due and the FP3. The FP Quattro is almost 1000 more but is it worth the additional cost over the FP Due? That would be almost 2000 more for both bikes which would be a huge stretch financially in this economy. Should we keep trying to find a FP3? Wait for a FP Quattro? Or get an FP Due? We want the bikes for training / group rides / centuries. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also I am about 210# and was a torquer on my old race mountain bikes (Ellsworth and Santa Cruz). I don't want a frame with a flexible bottom bracket. Thank you all ahead of time


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

SOH316 said:


> I need help... My fiancé and I are looking to get new bikes. We rode the FP3 and fell in love. The only issue is that the one she rode is 2009 and the one I rode is a 2010. It does not look like they have our perfect size in stock though. We have a budget of around 2500-3000 per bike. The FP3's that he has in stock he said he could do for 2400/piece since we are buying two. He said he could do the FP Due for 2400 as well. I am wondering how much difference there is between the FP Due and the FP3. The FP Quattro is almost 1000 more but is it worth the additional cost over the FP Due? That would be almost 2000 more for both bikes which would be a huge stretch financially in this economy. Should we keep trying to find a FP3? Wait for a FP Quattro? Or get an FP Due? We want the bikes for training / group rides / centuries. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also I am about 210# and was a torquer on my old race mountain bikes (Ellsworth and Santa Cruz). I don't want a frame with a flexible bottom bracket. Thank you all ahead of time


I bought a FP Due for $2,400, as well. I couldn't be happier.

It is a very competent and comfortable bike. I am sure others can tell you the benefits of stepping up to the other models.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Duc E,
Do you notice any frame flex with it? That is my biggest concern with me being a larger rider. I have read that it's Pinarello's slightly lower grade Carbon so it is a more compliant bike. My guess is that it is still better Carbon than most companies put out on the market but I know nothing about Carbon.
Is yours 105? It sure looks like a sweet ride for the price and if we can't fit the FP3's then probably the route we will take. I just wanted to get some input from people who have experience with Pinarello before making the decision since the FP Due will be ordered without us being able to see / ride one. If it feels the same as the FP 3 then we are sold


----------



## Duc_E (Jul 1, 2011)

SOH316 said:


> Duc E,
> Do you notice any frame flex with it? That is my biggest concern with me being a larger rider. I have read that it's Pinarello's slightly lower grade Carbon so it is a more compliant bike. My guess is that it is still better Carbon than most companies put out on the market but I know nothing about Carbon.
> Is yours 105? It sure looks like a sweet ride for the price and if we can't fit the FP3's then probably the route we will take. I just wanted to get some input from people who have experience with Pinarello before making the decision since the FP Due will be ordered without us being able to see / ride one. If it feels the same as the FP 3 then we are sold


I weigh 180 lbs. and do not notice any undue flex. It is the 105 setup, and no I did not have the opportunity to ride it prior to purchasing one... I ordered my FP Due.

I would be a little surprised if you are not happy with a FP Due.

Again, no regrets on my purchase.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Has anyone noticed any flex in the bottom bracket area with the FP Due?


----------

